# Federgabel verliert luft!?



## 180x180 (30. September 2009)

hallo,
ich hab in meinem Cube ams 125 trail eine Rock shox Revelation Race 2010 drin,
nun merke ich dass sie vor der fahrt eindeutig mehr luft drinnen hatte als danach.
folgendes beispiel:
ich hab sie gestern vor dem losfahren mit 150 psi aufgepumpt.nach der fahrt waren noch 90 drinnen,kann das sein?
weiteres beispiel:
abends hab ich die Federgabel Positiv 150 psi negativ 130 psi aufgepumt am nächsten tag waren es positiv nur noch 130 psi,is das normal?
ich frag deswegen weil ich bisher kein erfahrung mit luftfedergabel habe!
eine weitere Frage:ist es normal,dass wenn ich kein negativ federweg drinnen hab,dass dieser dann luft aus dem positiv federweg zieht?
ich möchte halt die echten 150mm ausnutzen,wie mach ich dass am besten? welche Einstellung?
ich wiege 66 kg und laut anleitung sollen es 115-130 psi positiv UND negativ sein!
macht das einen sin? positiv und negativ gleich?
hat vll auch jemand einen "professionellen" Erfahrungsbericht über die Rock shox Revelation Race 2010? 
Vielen dank schon mal im voraus!
grüße
Freddy


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Oktober 2009)

180x180 schrieb:


> ich hab sie gestern vor dem losfahren mit 150 psi aufgepumpt.nach der fahrt waren noch 90 drinnen,kann das sein?


Wenn das öfter vorkommt, stimmt etwas mit der Gabel nicht.



180x180 schrieb:


> weiteres beispiel:
> abends hab ich die Federgabel Positiv 150 psi negativ 130 psi aufgepumt am nächsten tag waren es positiv nur noch 130 psi,is das normal?


Durch das Auf- und Abschrauben der Pumpe gehen auch einige PSI verloren, je nachdem wie gut deine Pumpe ist unterschiedlich viel. Falls du es schon berücksichtig hattest, dann gilt das gleiche wie oben.



180x180 schrieb:


> ist es normal,dass wenn ich kein negativ federweg drinnen hab,dass dieser dann luft aus dem positiv federweg zieht?


Klingt als ob ein Dichtungsring undicht ist, normalerweise dürfte das nicht passieren.

Ich würd mit der Gabel beim Händler vorbeischauen.

Die Drücke auf den Gabeln sind bei Rock Shox für die meisten zu hoch, einfach solange nach unten gehen bis SAG (Negativfederweg), Federverhalten und Federwegsnutzung optimal für dich sind (einfach mal die Pumpe mit auf Tour nehmen)


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. Oktober 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ...........





Dein Signatur is ja geil..................................

Grüße Jan


----------



## 180x180 (1. Oktober 2009)

gut,danke!


----------



## fatz (1. Oktober 2009)

@180x180
der druck, den du bei wiederholtem anschrauben der pumpe misst, ist wie oben schon gesagt ausagefrei,
wenn du nicht weisst, wieviel du durch's anschrauben allein schon verliehrst. also zuerst einmal den
druckverlust allein durchs pumpe anschrauben messen (und nicht bloss einmal). dann schau nach ein paar tagen nochmal nach.


----------



## 180x180 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich habe die wrench Force fork pump,
da steht in der Anleitung:
Zitat:
"ANMERKUNG: Beim Abschrauben der Pumpe von dem Stoßdänger ist u.U. ein zischendes Geräusch hörbar.Es handelt sich hier um restliche Luft,die der Pumpe und nicht dem Stoßfänger entweicht!"

es ist glaub ich am besten wenn ich mich mal beim händler melde,oder?
das geht dann aber auf garantie oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Oktober 2009)

Sicher ist doch noch neu das Teil.


----------



## S.D. (1. Oktober 2009)

180x180 schrieb:


> ich habe die wrench Force fork pump,
> da steht in der Anleitung:
> Zitat:
> "ANMERKUNG: Beim Abschrauben der Pumpe von dem Stoßdänger ist u.U. ein zischendes Geräusch hörbar.Es handelt sich hier um restliche Luft,die der Pumpe und nicht dem Stoßfänger entweicht!"
> ...



Das ist schon klar. Die Luft entweicht beim Aufschrauben aufs Ventil, nämlich genau die Luft, die aus der Gabel in den Schlauch der Pumpe entweicht. Völlig normal. 

Gruß


----------



## Magic21 (1. Oktober 2009)

Einfach auf den erwartenden Druck vorpumpen, dann kann man diesen Messfehler umgehen. 
D.h. Pumpe auf das Ventil aufschrauben, aber dieses darf noch nicht öffnen. Dann auf den erwarteten Druck vorpumpen (falls Luft entweicht, Pumpe etwas fester aufschrauben) und dann die Pumpe ganz aufschrauben.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## 180x180 (1. Oktober 2009)

danke für die tipps!"


----------



## fatz (2. Oktober 2009)

180x180 schrieb:


> "ANMERKUNG: Beim Abschrauben der Pumpe von dem Stoßdänger ist u.U. ein zischendes Geräusch hörbar.Es handelt sich hier um restliche Luft,die der Pumpe und nicht dem Stoßfänger entweicht!"
> 
> es ist glaub ich am besten wenn ich mich mal beim händler melde,oder?
> das geht dann aber auf garantie oder?


warum? was geht auf garantie?
bis jetzt seh ich noch nicht, dass da was nicht funktioniert.

du hast da einfach zwei kammern in denen druck drin ist. die gabel und die pumpe.
wenn du abschraubst macht irgendwann das ventil an der gabel zu. danach wird die
dichtung am ruessel deiner pumpe undicht und die luft aus der pumpe entweicht (siehe
die anmerkung in deinem pumpenhandbuch). 
wenn du dranschraubst dichtet erst die dichtung im ruessel, danach geht das ventil auf.
daher der druckverlust in der gabel, den du durch aufpumpen der pumpe zwischen
dichten und ventiloeffnen minimieren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 180x180 (2. Oktober 2009)

ich finde die psi anzahl die entweicht trotzdem extrem hoch!
vor der fahrt waren es heute 160 und dannach 100!!!


----------



## Magic21 (2. Oktober 2009)

60 PSI ist viel zu hoch als Verlust, beim Pumpe aufsetzen gehen ohne vorpumpen bei mir max. 5 PSI verloren.
Schaff die Gabel zum Service.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## 180x180 (2. Oktober 2009)

ja,mach ich!


----------



## norman68 (2. Oktober 2009)

Kommt aber auch drauf an wie groß die Luftkammer ist wo die Luft entweicht. Je kleiner der Raum ist um so mehr PSI gehen verlohren.


----------



## fatz (5. Oktober 2009)

180x180 schrieb:


> ich finde die psi anzahl die entweicht trotzdem extrem hoch!
> vor der fahrt waren es heute 160 und dannach 100!!!


sag mal bist total aufn kopf gefallen?
dann schraub halt einfach mal die pumpe nochmal drauf, ohne dass du faehrst, dann 
siehst du doch was der reine aufschraubverlust ist. *das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!*


----------



## S.D. (5. Oktober 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> sag mal bist total aufn kopf gefallen?
> dann schraub halt einfach mal die pumpe nochmal drauf, ohne dass du faehrst, dann
> siehst du doch was der reine aufschraubverlust ist. *das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!*



Würde ich jetzt auch mal vorschlagen. 
Ist doch wohl die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

